# New Substrate for 125?



## maknwar (Feb 28, 2008)

Trying to decide what substrate to get for my 125. Want a black substrate. Help me decide!! Going with low light plants and maybe high light later on.


----------



## tfmcder (Feb 22, 2006)

I voted other. I am partial to Eco...though I am yet to try the flourite black. Next tank I will.


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

I would use either Top Soil or Mineralized Top Soil.


----------



## maknwar (Feb 28, 2008)

The reason i didnt put eco complete down was because i hear that it is not consistant in color. 


Wouldnt the top soil be more brown?


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Yes, the top soil is brown. I have about 1 1/2 inches of top soil topped with an inch of sand. You can top it with any color you want on top of the potting soil.

Check out Aaron's Mineralized Substrate Method.


----------



## new2plnts (Jul 8, 2008)

I just got some Eco from Green leaf and it was awesome I would get some from him as I have gotten some from other places and it doesnt compare as his was small and really black


----------

